
Should you always trust your gut? - vectorbunny
http://scottberkun.com/2012/trust-your-gut/
======
Millennium
"The gut" is basically a pattern-recognition heuristic. It's right often
enough to be useful, but only if you don't lose sight of the fact that it can
fail.

